

Wanna build a "best of HN/insert-feed-here" daily feed? Or it exists? - morganf

I love HN but I don't have time to read the 1,000 new posts and thousands of awesome comments every day. I'd love to have a program that, say, every hour looks at the posts from the last X hours and selects the one that was commented on or retweeted (or most-something by whatever metric) and then posts that one post to an RSS feed/page/twitter. So I can just get the, say, 5 best posts per day. Or something like that. This system could be expandable to use for any RSS feed (i.e., I want to subscribe to, say, Andrew Warner's friggin' awesome twitter but he posts so much, I just want to see his best post per day!). I would love this system and I'd help build it, market it. We can open source it! Would this interest anyone? Or does anything like this exist? It would be a fun project! :) Thoughts? (I'm new here so I'm sorry if there are any problems with this post.)
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100>

<http://twitter.com/newsyc100>

[http://jeffmiller.github.com/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-
ne...](http://jeffmiller.github.com/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-
overload)

------
cperciva
10 highest scoring items appearing on the front page each day:
<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

10 highest scoring items appearing on /ask each week:
<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/>

------
morganf
Wow, all of those suggested URLs are awesome! Thank you!!! Do any of you know
of something similar, but that can apply to other RSS/Twitter feeds other than
HN??? Thank you!!

